# Gastronomic Tour



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

Fed up of campsites and enjoying good food, I am treating myself to a gastronomic Easter weekend. 

Thursday night, the Royal Oak, Paley Street. Between Maidenhead and Bracknell, a michelin starred restaurant, owned by Michael Parkinson, I enjoyed a superb meal, and stayed in the car park with their blessing. Right by a field for dog walking. 

Friday night, the 'menu exceptionelle' (tasting menu) at the Waterside Inn, Bray. Stayed outside, next to the Thames. Excellent food, a doggie bag of roast duck, and a gift from them off freshly cooked croissant and pain au chocolat for my breakfast in the van - 'so you can enjoy what our hotel guests will be having'. V generous - although dinner for 3 was over six hundred pounds!

Tonight, Aubergine at the Compleat Angler in Marlow. Have been parked up in the corner of their overflow carpark all day - so far no problem. Right next to the weir, the noise of which completely drowns out the noise of my generator!

Tomorrow, Le Manoir.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No Fat Duck?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What a wonderful idea ! A bit out of our price range but, what is impressive, is that they let you overnight in their car park and don't come over all stand-offish. Good for them.

Enjoy Le Manoir. Everyone I know whose been speaks very highly of it for the relaxed and friendly atmosphere as much as the food. 

Make sure you're back from the edge tonight: the Thames is running v. high here !

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you Heather

I wish I could free myself to spend £600 on a meal for 3 but I just can not

old habits and constraints die hard 8O

My kids can though 

you go for it and enjoy a fabulous way to spend your Easter break

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> No Fat Duck?


I phoned the Fat Duck in February and they laughed at me on the phone at the idea that I wanted a table for any day in April.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

aldra said:


> I wish I could free myself to spend £600 on a meal for 3


To be fair, I only paid £200 for my bit - the set menu was £147 a head prior to champagne, wine, dessert wine, mineral water and service charge - so it was always going to come out around that much.

But, if I compare it to a campsite charging me £25 to stay next to the Thames and then providing me with breakfast that could easily have cost me £10, then one could argue that a tasting menu at a two michelin star restaurant only really cost me £165, which is actually rather wonderful.

Chloe loved the slipway and we felt very welcome.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> what is impressive, is that they let you overnight in their car park and don't come over all stand-offish. Good for them.
> 
> G


Well, on the way out tonight, I explained I had had too much to drink and would probably not drive home tonight and did I need to tell anyone? Answer was - if I were in the overflow carpark, really no problem,

So, I have a fabulous spot right on the Thames, no probs.

Dinner tonight, only £120.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Dinner tonight, only £120.


Oh, and though he doesn't read this site, thanks to my cousin for surprising me by paying me for part of my dinner by phoning the restaurant,


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We splashed out on a one night (Dinner, bed and breakfast) last October at Hipping Hall near Kirkby Lonsdale. Cost a grand for 5 of us and was a really special weekend. Would not (could not afford) really have wanted another one straight after. But then again we were there for a 'special' occasion.
We also did the tasting menu, if we did it again we would not have bothered with the wine package as we did'nt all like every wine and would have preferred to have chosen our own in retrospect.

Well done you for spoiling yourself


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

It sounds fabulous - good for you!!

Let us know how you get on at Le Manoir. I have long hankered after that one and it may be worth it if we can stay in the MH!!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you.

As they say "you come this way but once". So long as it doesn't put you in debt then treats which are as appreciated as this must be value for money. 

That's why we have a MH. We enjoy it so much more than just watching the money (not :wink: ) gaining bank interest.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

What a brilliant idea. Hope you enjoy Le Manoir. We had lunch there last summer as a treat and everything about it from the food, wine, and service to the beautiful kitchen gardens you could wander around was wonderful.

Incidentally, whilst we were there (we'd gone by car) a motorhome had pulled in and parked up for a few days - apparently it was a hired one and the people decided they didn't like motor homing so booked into Le Manoir instead!

Catz


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> It sounds fabulous - good for you!!
> 
> Let us know how you get on at Le Manoir. I have long hankered after that one and it may be worth it if we can stay in the MH!!!


Le Manoir fine. Plenty of space in carpark. No problem about staying overnight. Footpath adjacent to carpark for Chloe.

Nine course tasting menu is £150 a head. Cheaper option of six courses at £127.

Would have been fine if my dippy friend hadn't kept ordering a wine she liked, without knowing the price. Turned out it was £88 a bottle!

Anyway, motorhome in the carpark option terrific value for money, since the hotel rooms start at £1,100 a night for two people. Just think how much money I've saved last night!


----------

